# clarion cz702 review?



## OBYMY (Jun 5, 2009)

Does anyone have a clarion cz702 and can write a review.
How the sound quality?
active 3WAY Any good?
How the USB function?
And in general?
THANKS


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't think you'll get a review until it's released.....just a hunch.


----------



## OBYMY (Jun 5, 2009)

LOL :laugh:
i find in the web this side Clarion CZ702
thats way i thought that the hu released.but i guess its not.


----------



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm actually trying to decide between this and the 80prs right now. I was under the impression it had been released already though.

Thoughts on that comparison?


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

IDGAF said:


> I'm actually trying to decide between this and the 80prs right now. I was under the impression it had been released already though.
> 
> Thoughts on that comparison?


They don't have the manual released yet so any comparison would simply be speculation.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I was at a shop yesterday who is a dealer for Clarion. He had a sheet with the decks & their features listed to the side. I got to the crossover section... high-pass/low-pass, nothing mentioned about band-pass. Looks like I'll be getting the Pioneer 80.


----------



## OBYMY (Jun 5, 2009)

so you say its not full 3way hu unit???
i want to get this hu for my wife car but i guess i will look for another eclipse 7200 like i have in my car.
i try the 80prs and didn't like the sound.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

fish said:


> I was at a shop yesterday who is a dealer for Clarion. He had a sheet with the decks & their features listed to the side. I got to the crossover section... high-pass/low-pass, nothing mentioned about band-pass. Looks like I'll be getting the Pioneer 80.


Uhhhh....I guess the sheet was incomplete.


Clarion U.S.A. | CZ702

I ended up getting the 80 prs as well....one hell of a birthday present.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

ou812 said:


> Uhhhh....I guess the sheet was incomplete.
> 
> 
> Clarion U.S.A. | CZ702
> ...



Yes, I'd say so after looking at the manual (about damn time!).  Two things I quickly noticed that disappointed me was the mid low-pass only goes down to 630hz, which isn't a big deal unless you wanted to use a wideband/midbass configuration. And only 12db slopes.


----------

